# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kuiz i terminologjisë së biznesit

## Davius

Ftoj të gjithë nxënësit/studentët e shkencave ekonomike të marrin pjesë në zgjidhjen e këtij kuizi modest në lidhje me terminologjinë e biznesit. Kuizi përbëhet nga 8 pyetje, ku anëtarët nga 5 alternativat e dhëna për çdo pyetje, duhet të rrethojne një nga alternativat e sakta.


*1) Një pjesë e caktuar e kohës e nevojshme për të bërë diçka. Afat i prerë!*

a)	Afat i ankimitb)	Afat i apelimitc)	Afat i cakutd)	Afat i fundite)	Afat i arsyshëm

*2) Ekonomia e mbyllur, gjendja e një shteti ose synimet e tij për tu mbyllur brenda caqeve të ekonomisë së vet për ti plotësuar nevojat nga burimet e veta. Pavarësimi i një vendi nga importi dhe eksporti!*

a)	Arbitrazhb)	Autarkic)	Anuitetd)	Amullie)	Asignim

*3) Banka e cila jep hua për investime nga depozitat afatgjata. Mbulesën e tyre e bën me vënien mbi pronësinë e saj të objekteve ndërtimore!* 

a)	Bankë kursimib)	Bankë shtetërorec)	Bankë tregtared)	Bankë emetimie)	Bankë hipotekare

*4) Çek mbi të cilin janë tërhequr dy vija paralele për të treguar se ai mund të paguhet vetëm në një llogari bankare dhe jo me para në dorë!* 

a)	Çek i bardhëb)	Çek i certifikuarc)	Çek i kufizuard)	Çek sipas urdhërite)	Çek kalimi


*5) Çmimi që cakton shteti ose organet e autorizuara. Këto çmime mund të jenë fikse, maksimale apo minimale!*

a)	Çmim bazëb)	Çmim i ofruarc)	Çmim administrativd)	Çmim i dirigjuare)	Çmim i prerë

*6) Shitja e mallrave në një treg të jashtëm me çmime më të ulëta se sa prodhimet vendase! Ose shitja e produkteve, me çmime më të ulëta se sa kostoja e prodhimit të tyre!*

a)	Diversifikimb)	Deficitc)	Deflaciond)	Denacionalizëme)	Dumping

*7) Dogana e cila ka për qëllim mbushjen e arkës shtetërore me të hyra, e cila është ngushtë e lidhur me politikën ekonomike të një shteti!*

a)	Doganë diferencialeb)	Doganë fiskalec)	Doganë eskportid)	Doganë preferencialee)	Doganë prohibitive

*8) Dokument i shkruar me të cilin përcillet ndonjë mall, specifikimi apo konsinjacioni i mallit!*

a)	Fletëudhëtimb)	Fletëpërcjelljec)	Fletëngarkesëd)	Fletëgarancie)	Fletëshoqërim

Rezultatet do te shpallen pas nje afati kohor prej 30 diteve.

Suksese...

----------


## Alienated

Ja se po mundohem une njehere edhe pse s'jam shume i njohur me terminologjine e biznesit.

*1) Një pjesë e caktuar e kohës e nevojshme për të bërë diçka. Afat i prerë!*

a)	Afat i ankimitb)	Afat i apelimitc)	Afat i cakutd)	Afat i fundite)	Afat i arsyshëm

*2) Ekonomia e mbyllur, gjendja e një shteti ose synimet e tij për tu mbyllur brenda caqeve të ekonomisë së vet për ti plotësuar nevojat nga burimet e veta. Pavarësimi i një vendi nga importi dhe eksporti!*

a)	Arbitrazhb)	Autarkic)	Anuitetd)	Amullie)	Asignim

*3) Banka e cila jep hua për investime nga depozitat afatgjata. Mbulesën e tyre e bën me vënien mbi pronësinë e saj të objekteve ndërtimore!* 

a)	Bankë kursimib)	Bankë shtetërorec)	Bankë tregtared)	Bankë emetimie)	Bankë hipotekare

*4) Çek mbi të cilin janë tërhequr dy vija paralele për të treguar se ai mund të paguhet vetëm në një llogari bankare dhe jo me para në dorë!* 

a)	Çek i bardhëb)	Çek i certifikuarc)	Çek i kufizuard)	Çek sipas urdhërite)	Çek kalimi


*5) Çmimi që cakton shteti ose organet e autorizuara. Këto çmime mund të jenë fikse, maksimale apo minimale!*

a)	Çmim bazëb)	Çmim i ofruarc)	Çmim administrativd)	Çmim i dirigjuare)	Çmim i prerë

*6) Shitja e mallrave në një treg të jashtëm me çmime më të ulëta se sa prodhimet vendase! Ose shitja e produkteve, me çmime më të ulëta se sa kostoja e prodhimit të tyre!*

a)	Diversifikimb)	Deficitc)	Deflaciond)	Denacionalizëme)	Dumping

*7) Dogana e cila ka për qëllim mbushjen e arkës shtetërore me të hyra, e cila është ngushtë e lidhur me politikën ekonomike të një shteti!*

a)	Doganë diferencialeb)	Doganë fiskalec)	Doganë eskportid)	Doganë preferencialee)	Doganë prohibitive

*8) Dokument i shkruar me të cilin përcillet ndonjë mall, specifikimi apo konsinjacioni i mallit!*

a)	Fletëudhëtimb)	Fletëpërcjelljec)	Fletëngarkesëd)	Fletëgarancie)	Fletëshoqërim

Qellova gje?!?! :kryqezohen:   :sarkastik:

----------

